# AMTRAK Vermonter Station questions



## Roger Cole (Aug 8, 2018)

I am considering a trip on the Vermonter from Wilmington, DE to Vermont next summer. Since arrival would be mid to late evening, which stations from Essex Jct and farther north would have nearby motel accommodations and rental car agencies? Since most rental car agencies would be closed when we arrive, we'd have to get a cab to a nearby motel and get the car the next day. Are there any Enterprise agencies near one of those stations. As I remember, they'll come and pick you up. The specific stations are Essex Jct, Waterbury & Montpelier Are there usually cabs waiting when this train arrives?


----------



## pennyk (Aug 8, 2018)

I went the other direction (south) on the Vermonter in June and took an Uber from my hotel in Burlington to the train station in Essex Junction. Twenty years ago, I took a cab from Burlington to Essex Junction.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 8, 2018)

Essex Junction is the stop for Burlington.


----------



## DCAKen (Aug 9, 2018)

You could take a cab to the Burlington VT airport and rent a car there. The large firms are generally open until midnight.


----------



## OBS (Aug 9, 2018)

Essex jct. is the only stop of those three that regularly has a cab meeting the train. Don't know how close motels are tho....Waterbury has a nice B&B within walking distance of train station (less than a block) not sure about car rental....


----------

